

Facebook is the new Microsoft, but that may not be so bad. - spulec
http://blog.stevepulec.com/2010/05/04/facebook-is-the-new-microsoft-but-that-may-not-be-so-bad/

======
jacquesm
> Microsoft led the dawn of the personal computer and Facebook did the
> equivalent for the Web

Puhleeze, really. Facebook did not in any way shape or form lead the 'dawn of
the web', at best they launched a very successful social network.

The web is _far_ larger than facebook and always will be.

------
bseo
>When one system dominates a particular domain and locks users in, problems
seem to naturally ensue. Unfortunately for privacy advocates, an open Linux-
like system will have much more trouble coexisting with Facebook.

There are countless open source packages in this domain and countless people
that run them or use them. Just how I like it, decentralized.

For example: Reddit, Status.net, Buddypress/Wordpress, Pligg, Elgg

